

What open-source e-commerce platform to use? - Fjota

Hi,<p>I need to use an open-source e-commerce platform. Until now I've tested only OpenCart, but this platform have some bugs...<p>In which open-source e-commerce platform do you trust to use in production?<p>Best Regards
======
cbolat
Firstly, I can not trust open source e-commerce softwares for use in
production. Lots of them have security bugs. But if you wanna use open source
solution, TomatoCart looks nice.

